# Rapaz atingido por raio dá razão a sexta-feira 13



## ecobcg (16 Ago 2010 às 18:05)

> Rapaz atingido por raio dá razão a sexta-feira 13
> 
> Um rapaz de 13 anos foi atingido por um raio em Inglaterra exactamente às 13:13 da passada sexta-feira 13, dando razão à superstição relativa às sexta-feiras 13, noticia o jornal britânico Daily Telegraph.
> O rapaz sofreu queimaduras ligeiras no ombro.
> ...



in Diario Digital


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2010 às 19:19)

Se calhar deviam perguntar a este senhor o que ele acha.

http://noticias.terra.com.br/popular/interna/0,,OI1941510-EI1141,00.html


----------



## Teles (17 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Dá razão se houver trovoadas


----------



## Zerrui (10 Set 2010 às 23:08)

ecobcg disse:


> in Diario Digital



Olá Ecobcg:

O Spiritmind fez uma bela cobertura fotográfica de uma longa noite de trovoada na Serra da Estrela noinício do mês. Alguns de nós já o felicitaram e manifestaram pena por não terem assistido ao espectáculo. A mim, juntando a sua nota à deles, ocorre-me lembrar que a trovoada é um meteoro perigosíssimo. Nós não temos estatísticas dos acidentes com pessoas e animais mas haveríamos de ficar surpreendidos. E, como a trovoada vem muitas vezes acompanhada de aguaceiros de chuva, de granizo ou de saraiva, os prejuízos materiais podem ser também consideráveis. A animação de imagens de satélite está já muito à mão de nós todos e não deixo de perguntar se não seria muitíssimo útil se uma estação de rádio local difundisse a nossa opinião sobre a localização e possível avanço da tormenta. Seria uma previsão muito intuitiva, apoiada num efeito de inércia do movimento das nuvens mas haveria tempo para recolher o gado e para as pessoas se abrigarem, adiarem certas tarefas ou deslocações para outra oportunidade. Seria uma maneira de se juntar o útil ao agradável... Entretanto, que ninguém se esqueça: em caso de trovoada, guarde-se em casa ou deixe-se ficar dentro do automóvel (com capota metálica), ao ar livre, afaste-se de torres, mastros, árvores isoladas, fuja dos lugares elevados e, em descampados, ponha-se de cócoras (deitado é pior por causa do campo eléctrico no solo)! E interrompa a pescaria, o golfe, o ténis onde o equipamento ou é metálico ou de carbono... Se chover muito, afaste-se das linhas de água, dos leitos secos das ribeiras e desconfie das zonas de aterro! 
Zerrui


----------

